

Piksi - low cost rtk gps receiver - henrikgs
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/swiftnav/piksi-the-rtk-gps-receiver

======
NKCSS
Very cool, but I wonder how the US army will feel about this, seeing as the
consumer GPS was deliberately inacurate to make sure it won't be used in
guidance systems...

